# Researching breeders, any experience with these



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Before I list the breeders, let me explain.. My current pup, Bane is doing great. Before getting Bane, it was my plan to eventually have 2 GSD. Spaced out about 2 years apart or longer if needed. No way I could handle 2 pups at the same time. Not until Bane is solid in obedience will I purchase another one. 

Here is a short list, let me know if you have any feedback regarding them. 

1) Policedogs.us
2) altebaumkennel.com
3) norrisk9.com
4) daelenberghutte.be
5) vombanachk9.com
6) Sportwaffen


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Sportwaffen yes. What would you like to know?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have several friends that have imported dogs from Rinus (#4) and while some have had minor to major health issues, all seemed happy with their dogs with regard to the temperament and drive levels that were requested and the process seemed very smooth and fairly priced for an import. I think he has a good reputation and would be a breeder I'd look at when/if I'm in the market.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have a Vom Banach pup. What would you like to know?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Really I'm just wanting to know overall experience. Hopefully good.. Which drives your dog possess. Temperament, etc... I know it will vary every litter or import ..


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> Sportwaffen yes. What would you like to know?


I've heard great things from another member. Sounds like he has some serious dogs. I've talked to him via email


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jmoore728 said:


> I've heard great things from another member. Sounds like he has some serious dogs. I've talked to him via email


I'm thoroughly pleased with mine. He is a very serious dog. Exceptional nerve, very close balanced but works in aggression by default. Not a dog I'd try to compete in IPO with, but a dog I'd prefer at my side when passing through the rough side of town. Very calm and level headed. Very clear under strong pressure from the decoy.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> I'm thoroughly pleased with mine. He is a very serious dog. Exceptional nerve, very close balanced but works in aggression by default. Not a dog I'd try to compete in IPO with, but a dog I'd prefer at my side when passing through the rough side of town. Very calm and level headed. Very clear under strong pressure from the decoy.


Kind of dog I want. As long it's clear headed and can be a part of my family, it will work. I plan to work him/her also.. Exceptional nerve, very balanced, calm, everything I'm after.. 
Was Stuka the father of your dog? He can't breed anymore. He plans to use Fyke on most breedings this year. 
Fyke Van't Leefdaalhof

Nate said Fyke was a kicka&$ dog. I'm def interested in possibly getting a Sportwaffen dog when the time comes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've met two Alte Baum dogs. One I liked and the other I didn't. Different breedings. Both nice dogs, the one just wasn't for me. Definitely a breeder I would look more closely at if I was in the market.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jmoore728 said:


> Kind of dog I want. As long it's clear headed and can be a part of my family, it will work. I plan to work him/her also.. Exceptional nerve, very balanced, calm, everything I'm after..
> Was Stuka the father of your dog? He can't breed anymore. He plans to use Fyke on most breedings this year.
> Fyke Van't Leefdaalhof
> 
> Nate said Fyke was a kicka&$ dog. I'm def interested in possibly getting a Sportwaffen dog when the time comes.


Yeah I heard Stuka was retired. Nate knows his stuff. I trust his decision making with dogs & breedings


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> Yeah I heard Stuka was retired. Nate knows his stuff. I trust his decision making with dogs & breedings


When you buy a dog from him, do you rely on him to pick out which pup fits your needs or do you get to pick the pup out? This is where I become hesitant. Too many "bad luck" experiences in my life. I'm sure he would be more qualified on setting me up with with what fits my "wants"


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I've met two Alte Baum dogs. One I liked and the other I didn't. Different breedings. Both nice dogs, the one just wasn't for me. Definitely a breeder I would look more closely at if I was in the market.


Thanks.. I'll continue to do my homework and see which kennel will best fit my needs/ wants...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jmoore728 said:


> When you buy a dog from him, do you rely on him to pick out which pup fits your needs or do you get to pick the pup out? This is where I become hesitant. Too many "bad luck" experiences in my life. I'm sure he would be more qualified on setting me up with with what fits my "wants"


We had a few long discussions and he picked the pup for me. I believe I was also the first to put down a deposit on the litter as well. It was the B litter with Stuka. Just be honest with him (and yourself) about what you want/need/can handle, and you should be fine. I think he'd sooner say "I don't have the right kind of dog for you" before knowingly setting you up for failure. I first talked to him over 7 years ago, and we still talk regularly now. Chatted with him a few days ago.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> We had a few long discussions and he picked the pup for me. I believe I was also the first to put down a deposit on the litter as well. It was the B litter with Stuka. Just be honest with him (and yourself) about what you want/need/can handle, and you should be fine. I think he'd sooner say "I don't have the right kind of dog for you" before knowingly setting you up for failure. I first talked to him over 7 years ago, and we still talk regularly now. Chatted with him a few days ago.


Sounds good. I will probably get a female this time.. Since I already have a young male.. He recommended that also. I'll talk to him some more and see what he thinks


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a Stuka son (Gnash). I flew up to Nate's place and tested the litter + picked Gnash based on test results. Nate was cool, picked me up from airport, we ate breakfast and talked dogs then went to his place and he let me run tests and select then dropped Gnash n I back at the airport.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am overall happy with my dog. He has very stable temperament, great off switch, easy to train, picks up things super quick. 

Not a super high ball drive. He enjoys the run after the ball bit, but gets bored with the bringing it back. He is still fairly young, 14 mo. We have been tracking since baby days, he is an amazing tracker. 

Just started bite work. Doing very well. Slow to mature, achingly so. 

Not gonna be a podium dog. But a nice all around dog. Lots of potential. From what I know of his littermates, 2 have great ball drive. So he may be the anamoly. One brother is training with a PD(I think) another is also doing IPO, and doing very well. 

Julie was easy to deal with. Her contract is tough. I live far from her, so she picked my pup. I am, like I said, very happy with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

